# Know any marine environmental conservatory societies/labs in Toronto?



## tropicalfishlover1220 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm a student very interested in going into Marine Biology and would like to volunteer at a marine/environmental lab. So far all I could find was the CMECS in Vancouver. Know any in Toronto?

Thanks!


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I will be offering up some of my time to help out the Metro East Anglers with their hatchery.

I am not sure the details at this point but from what I have read they rely totally on volunteers.

http://www.metroeastanglers.com/


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Marine, no. PM me for further details.


----------



## tropicalfishlover1220 (Jan 12, 2009)

UnderTheSea said:


> I will be offering up some of my time to help out the Metro East Anglers with their hatchery.
> 
> I am not sure the details at this point but from what I have read they rely totally on volunteers.
> 
> http://www.metroeastanglers.com/


LOL at first I saw it was for marine anglers  I'm looking into it but can't seem to find where it is located. Do you happen to know?


----------

